# Federal discounts in CT



## Vollano (May 29, 2018)

Why are their no discounts for us fellow federal employees in CT? I work for the USDA and was heading from new haven to Boston and Amtrak said we had no discounts here and it would be 150$ each way! I can uber to Boston for those prices??!! My dad told me he just shows his fed ID and he gets on for free but I cant take that risk of getting charged those prices.... thoughts??


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 29, 2018)

Or you could just take a regional. $150 each way sounds like Acelas.


----------



## the_traveler (May 29, 2018)

Amtrak is not a federal agency, nor even Government (employees are not Government employees). Perhaps your father was a railroad employee and that is why he travels free. I am also a former federal employee, and never had any other discounts besides senior, NARP/RPA or disability.


----------



## jebr (May 29, 2018)

Yeah, $150 each way sounds like very-last-minute fares on the Acela, though it's possible it's also a last-minute fare on the Northeast Regional.

There's the option of buying monthly or ten-ride passes as well; a monthly pass from New Haven to Boston is $1369 currently. A ten-ride pass is $666 and expires 45 days after purchase. Those options may be useful if you're commuting regularly, otherwise I'd recommend buying as far in advance as possible to try and get the cheaper fares (there may be a fare that's around $50 - $75 each way, which would cut the price down significantly.)


----------

